# Chick's Beach striper blitz video



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The fish weren't that big, but I had a good time catching them. The total catch was about 20 fish, all in the teens.

I edited the video down to give a sense of what a blitz looks like--the sights and sounds of pelicans and gulls and cormorants attacking from above while stripers attack from below.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done! Glad you could get some pullage while down in our neck of the woods!!

Jim


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Nice video......*

What did that Gull measure? .....Hat

Note: "I will not be answering e-mail until January. If you need immediate assistance, please contact a mod."

*WTF?*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hat80 said:


> What did that Gull measure? .....Hat


In the scene just before that, the gull went through my line, trolling the lure behind him. Just after it went off-screen, a striper grabbed the plug. Both of them fought each other. I just stuck that gull unwrapping in there because I thought it was kind of funny--I kept having near misses and it finally bit me in the butt.



Hat80 said:


> Note: "I will not be answering e-mail until January. If you need immediate assistance, please contact a mod."
> *WTF?*


I put that into my sig because I want folks to know that I'm not ignoring e-mails. I'm just away from regular computer access--mods can handle any questions in the interim.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice video. I have never been in a blitz what so ever. I was going to ask, in a blitz like that, how to you cast out and not hooking the birds. I guess you kinda answered that w/ that gull. :


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice Flea, thanks for th call LOL Maybe we can find some bigguns this weekend.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm wiping the liquid jealousy off of my keyboard right now! Glad to see a guy who certainly pays his dues to Mama finally got a nice return on them........way to keep the faith! Congrats


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dude, how many bags of stale bread did you bring to the beach?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Great video!

Brittany


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

videos like that shouldnt be allowed on here, it's just plain torture. but then again it's your place and anything goes, so i guess we have to just sit here and take it...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You live for those moments


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Loved the commentary*

Had me cracking up at work 

uh oh...uh oh.....oh chit


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice! Yeah I just showed a few guys at work. We were laughing at the explicatives 

good to see some beach action! Been nothing but weed and clear water for me lately


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

I troll 2 rods through blitz's in my kayak, including that one last evening. It went on until dark.
Caught 14 in 1/2 hour all were small except one 19+
So small I had to put my rods in front to see when hooked up the drag would not sing only the rod tips wiggled.

Did have my first double hook up, thankfully the fish were small enough not to cause a real problem. Dealt with the keeper and got out the stringer put it on an then untangled and found another 14 on the line!

I paddled though blitzes off First Landing recently and caught nothing under 26"


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Wish I was there.*

How close to the old YMCA beach pilings were you.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice shot of something you rarely see, a daytime beach blitz of Stripers around here.....no matter the size of the fish. 

Matt that looks like the same school of fish that were hanging out at the Lesner this morning. Lots of fun on the right tackle. The only thing missing when you catch a blitz like that at night is those pesky flying rats. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good deal...right in the wash...lot better than being 1/4 mile out...


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

nice video wish i was there too mind you i still would not have got anything but i could have shot the video will we be able to put video in posts too?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure. Just upload what you want in YouTube or comparable host service and do a little html.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

cool clip. thanks for sharing


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks Man!
I enjoyed that. I'm down there almost every day, I missed that one.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*The moon of Meepsor have lined up*

I've been chasing that same flock for days!!  But seriously, I've not seen 'em that close. Usually they're sitting 200 yards out from the base of the CBBT. You'd have to be a pretty tall dude to reach 'em, but I have many more days to bust a schoolie move. Keep or not!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I haven’t seen a blitz like that in a while down there. You fishing in the am or pm part of the day. Looks like the lights might be on at the bridge.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Fishman said:


> I haven’t seen a blitz like that in a while down there. You fishing in the am or pm part of the day. Looks like the lights might be on at the bridge.


PM, coming right up on evening. There are two points between Chick's and Lynnhaven Inlet that form a bowl--blitzes always push into those bowls because they can pin the fish up against the shore.

Just break out your binoculars and scan for birds in the early morning or late afternoon. The real blitzes are yet to occur; I'd focus on the oceanfront between Ft. Story and Sandbridge.


----------

